# Help me run Gutsy Gibbon in my PC



## drgrudge (Oct 20, 2007)

To cut a very long story short.... I want to install Gusty Gibbon or other distro suitable for my system and my usage. 

A big thanks to The_Devil_Himself, infra_red_dude & NucleusKore in the USB 2.0 thread. They know the condition and deep sh*t my PC is in.  

The long version of the story.... 

*
My PC config:*
- over 8 years old
- 800 mhz p3 proccy
- 128 mb RAM
- 20 GB (effectively 18-19 gb only)
- can't boot from USB device
- optical drive is not working, atleast DVD won't read. I was told that the CD works without any issues. 
- WD HDD won't work

*
My needs and usage*
- Will use it to download things. Heavy P2P user. Don't want to keep my MBP 24/7. 
- Limited software usage, basic things like word, pdf reader, browser will be good. Ocational multimedia use for watching videos, songs etc... 


*My situation:*
- I'm expecting my MacBook Pro (MBP) in my hands shortly. Also I don't want to throw this PC off as it does my job perfectly.

- I hate browsing with my PC. S*cks with 800*600 resolution and general slow operation. 


*What support I need*

1. What iso to download? *releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ lists many different versions. Alternate install CD mentions "installs on systems with less than about 320MB of RAM". Can anyone point out the direct torrent file of the iso I need? I'll have to d/l it and burn that into a CD and when I pop in the CD to the CD drive, and it'll do the rest right? 

2. Will it be faster than XP? There's no point to take this much pain if it's not. 

3. What screen resoultion can I expect? XP gives 800*600. Any hope of better resolution? Monitor is a 15" CRT. 

4. Ideally I want to have both Linux and XP installed together. First and foremost, I need to make it connected to Dataone. I know there are many guides here, but people honestly it looks so geeky for me. I'm not sure if I can connect to net successfully. 

5. Is it worth to switch or better to stay with XP? I'm looking for better speeds and operation only. I don't want to install only for "better OS" and I'm not a fanboy of any OS (atleast till date).


I think it would be a great challenge to get my PC running Gusty Gibbon. Let's see if we can pull it off... 


Thanks a lot people in advance to show patience n help me...


----------



## Pathik (Oct 20, 2007)

Wat motherboard do u hav??
and i dont think ubuntu 7.10 ll work good on just 128 mb ram... use a lighter distro or try xubuntu
and agar ubuntu hi try karna hai to u ll need this
*releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

try Xubuntu or even better mepis -antix mepis on the system.gutsy sure needs a better system.Gnome or Kde wants more resources.while Xubuntu(xfce) or better antix mepis serves the purpose perfectly.u can use it easily with fluxbox or xfce wm's.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 20, 2007)

^+1 grudgy get xubuntu it is light on resources.



> 2. Will it be faster than XP? There's no point to take this much pain if it's not.


definitely man.You can configure it to run faster than XP.



> 3. What screen resoultion can I expect? XP gives 800*600. Any hope of better resolution? Monitor is a 15" CRT.


That depends upon how much resolution your monitor supports dude.



> I need to make it connected to Dataone. I know there are many guides here, but people honestly it looks so geeky for me. I'm not sure if I can connect to net successfully.


Dude dunno about datatone but my MYNL broadband works out of box on linux.no problem what so ever.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

dataone connection is possible only if ur system have a lan card.as rp-pppoe is used in linux.while usb support is not available and if available also not stable.u can get a realtek lan card  model for rs200 
dont buy intex cheap cards.they are problematic and fake realtek chips made buy silan electronics.linux may face problem running it.


----------



## adi87 (Oct 20, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> 4. Ideally I want to have both Linux and XP installed together. First and foremost, I need to make it connected to Dataone. I know there are many guides here, but people honestly it looks so geeky for me. I'm not sure if I can connect to net successfully.



Go here... u will get as simple as (2+2=4) solution...

*havingblues.wordpress.com/2007/10/22/broadband-configuration-in-ubuntu/


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 20, 2007)

Didn't knew that Xubuntu was built for old or low-end machines. Perfect.  

Also can I leech Xubuntu and then try it out, before using installing it? 

The Minimum system requirements says "you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM." Unlike Ubuntu, I couldn't see any alternate CD version of it? Will there any issues? 


praka123 - 
Too geeky post man. I'm a windows user trying to switch, you're scaring me by using:"fluxbox", "xfce wm's". Please no geek words like that.  

MEPIS Linux is this on naa: *www.mepis.org/node/68
I'll leech that one as well and see how it performs.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 20, 2007)

alternate cds are for direct installing and live cds are for 'try before you install'.

I don't thing there will be any problem with Xubuntu live cd(I have tried a lot of distros in Virtual box alloting them just 128mb RAM) but You don't have any optical drive.or you have now?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> *What support I need*
> 
> 1. What iso to download? *releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ lists many different versions. Alternate install CD mentions "installs on systems with less than about 320MB of RAM". Can anyone point out the direct torrent file of the iso I need? I'll have to d/l it and burn that into a CD and when I pop in the CD to the CD drive, and it'll do the rest right?


It'll be way better if you use the Xubuntu "Dapper Drake" 6.06 instead of Gutsy Gibbon and other releases since they are old and lighter and also they are under LTS till 2009 (Fresh and supported updates till 2009).

You can download Xubuntu Dapper edition torrent for i386 here:
*cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release/xubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso.torrent

I hope its still seeded well enough ...


			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 2. Will it be faster than XP? There's no point to take this much pain if it's not.


Can't really say anything on that. Anything would be slow on 128 MB RAM these days. But XFCE is pretty light and must run 98% lagless on 128 MB RAM.


			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 3. What screen resoultion can I expect? XP gives 800*600. Any hope of better resolution? Monitor is a 15" CRT.


I think you could go up to 1024x768 but it all depends on your onboard video capability.


			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 4. Ideally I want to have both Linux and XP installed together. First and foremost, I need to make it connected to Dataone. I know there are many guides here, but people honestly it looks so geeky for me. I'm not sure if I can connect to net successfully.


Do you connect to Dataone the Router ON/OFF way and through the LAN-Port? If so, you don't even have to configure anything, it'll work out of the box. Else we could help you, but just confirm whether its using LAN-Port or USB. If its USB, you'd need to shift to the Ethernet/LAN-Port ...


			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 5. Is it worth to switch or better to stay with XP? I'm looking for better speeds and operation only. I don't want to install only for "better OS" and I'm not a fanboy of any OS (atleast till date).


You got to feel it yourself man, but I do think it'll be faster than XP.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 20, 2007)

praka123 - 
My PC didn't have that. I purchased the LAN Card sometime back. Not sure abt the company. It worked like a charm in my XP till date for almost 2-3 years. Not need for drivers and things like that? 


adi87 - 
Thanks for that... will refer that to configure Dataone.

Amazing response people! Thanks a lot!! 

Guys, can anyone tell me if I can partition the HDD so that initally I'll have Linux n XP. 

The_Devil_Himself - 
The optical drive should work without any issues atleast to read CDs. That's what my cousin said me. Only DVDs are not read. I've 2 optical drives - one DVD rom and one CD rom. It's not connected to the mobo, but I guess it should work without any issues for CDs. 

I got exams tomorrow, so don't want to spend time on hardware things. Meanwhile, I'll leech Xubuntu. I'll take my HDD to my cousin's PC and get the CD burned there. 

From what you said I need an Alternate CD naa? 


QwertyManiac - 
Xubuntu Dapper? I wanna get involved in the hype of Gutsy Gibbon. :d I'll first install that and see how it's performing. 


I got a LAN card. Not using the USB thing. So it'll work out of the box?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes it'll work out of the box provided you use the router method as I already mentioned. I think all UL users use only that though


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

Lan cards 99% are detected and autoconfigured in Debian derivatives like (X)Ubuntu,antix etc.u *must *need lan card if u want to use dataone  haha!but u can enjoy like me downloading torrents at max speed via azureus or deluge or ktorrent clients without fearing viruses and the other cr@ps in windows.  i got my machine scheduled to d/l via torrent client from 2.03AM to 7.58AM Night unlimited while am asleep and switched off monitor 

also in Linux,*bridged mode* router configuration must be better.ie,u have to dial from linux.u can open random port from linux iptables FW and will get maximum speeds this way.i have not much idea on torrents getting good speed with router inbuilt pppoe dialer ofcourse u need to tinker with its setting s to enable virtual server blah... refer *portforward.com helps.
again I suggests Antix Mepis first  or Xubuntu -both are based on debian so no confusion.OKngala?


----------



## Rahim (Oct 20, 2007)

You can use Ethernet to connect to Dataone Broadband. Here are the steps: Believe me its not scary, its quite simple.
1 You install Ubuntu or XUbuntu as you desire.
2. Run Terminal by going to Applications>Accessories>Terminal.
3. Keep your modem on while doing these.
4. In the Terminal type 
	
	



```
sudo pppoeconf
```
5.A new blue window will pop inside The Terminal.
6.It will detect your Ethernet as eth0. Just press enter.
7 It will ask for your Dataone login ID. Enter
	
	



```
yourusername@dataone
```
. Notice it does not contain ".in".
8 Next page will ask for your Dataone password. Quite simple enter your password.
9 Press enter again and then again till the page ask for "Do you want to connect on Boot Up". Select "No" and press Enter again.
10 It will ask you "Do you want to connect now". You can choose Yes and you will be connected to the internet. Otherwise choose No and thw window will close.

Now to connect to Internet just type this in The Terminal
	
	



```
pon dsl-provider
```
To disconnect type this in the Terminal
	
	



```
poff dsl-provider
```

I know the post is quite big but if you follow it ,its quite easy.
Best of Luck.
PS:These instructions are for Ubuntu and its variants.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 20, 2007)

IMO download xubuntu live cd iso burn it on a cd......connect the optical drive to your pc.....let it boot from live cd........it will take some time(owing to your paltry 128mb RAM).....Try it.....install it.



> Guys, can anyone tell me if I can partition the HDD so that initally I'll have Linux n XP.


tell us how many partitions you have and xp is installed in wich one of them.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 20, 2007)

praka123 - 
In my PC as well my Dell (both XP), I don't have any sh*t like AVs, Anti-spyware, firewall and things like that.  

Can you please point out where I can leech it (the version and all)? From here: *antix.mepis.org/index.php/Main_Page I see that it's still in Beta stages.

The_Devil_Himself - 
So no need of alternate CD to install, right? With the live CD, I can try it out? 

I got 4 partitions (for the less than 20 GB HDD ) and XP is installed in C. 


rahimveron - 
Thanks a lot for the instructions. Definetly will try it and see how it goes about.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

yes.its still in beta.then better try xubuntu.or if u dare  try antix.
torrents: *linuxtracker.org
*www.tuxdistro.com/
*linuxtracker.org/torrents-search.php?search=antix
review:
*www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS8031025874.html


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 20, 2007)

1. What iso to download? *releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ lists many different versions. Alternate install CD mentions "installs on systems with less than about 320MB of RAM". Can anyone point out the direct torrent file of the iso I need? I'll have to d/l it and burn that into a CD and when I pop in the CD to the CD drive, and it'll do the rest right? 

A. I do not have a very happy experience with the alternate version of Ubuntu. It was err... alternate. If you want speed download Xubuntu

2. Will it be faster than XP? There's no point to take this much pain if it's not. 
A. Xubuntu will be faster than XP woth your configuration

3. What screen resolution can I expect? XP gives 800*600. Any hope of better resolution? Monitor is a 15" CRT. 
A. If your monitor supports 1024*768 it will give you that resolution BUT refresh rate supported at that resolution may be 60Hz and not 75-85Hz (maybe thats what you are used to). This is a hardware limitation and has nothing to do with the OS.

4. Ideally I want to have both Linux and XP installed together. First and foremost, I need to make it connected to Dataone. I know there are many guides here, but people honestly it looks so geeky for me. I'm not sure if I can connect to net successfully. 

A. This will help you as if you are not happy you can always throw out the linux distro and try another. As Ubuntu or Xubuntu are live cds so no problem, you can try and boot from it. Please note that the speed of launching apps from a live cd is much less than from a hard disk install, so be patient. 

Download from *torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
For Xubuntu download xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
For Ubuntu download ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 20, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> The_Devil_Himself -
> So no need of alternate CD to install, right? With the live CD, I can try it out?
> 
> I got 4 partitions (for the less than 20 GB HDD ) and XP is installed in C.


Yea I am positive your pc can handle xubuntu live cd.

I feel patitioning is gonna be a lil tough for you.
while partioning you will see:
hd0=means your primary hard disk
sd1=first partition(remember sd1 doesn't mean c: drive)
sd2=second partioning
and so on


format(in windows) all your drives except xp one....then it will be easier for you to recognise xp partition while installing xubuntu......delete all the other partitions except xp one.Now linux needs atleast two partitions to run (1)swap:like pagefile in windows(400-500mb should be more than enough) (2)home partition.

so final partition table shoud be like:
1.xp partition:5gb(or whatever)
2.swap:500mb
3.home:whatever remaining.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

check below post for dataone,after installation of Xubuntu? or antix:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59380


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 20, 2007)

I've added xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso torrent. Tomorrow at this time, I do the stuffs.  

The_Devil_Himself- 
So you're asking to format the HDD, before poping in the Xubuntu CD? That is, remove D, E and F and then try installing Xubuntu. 

Also how to format HDD in windows? I reffered to this article *www.ehow.com/how_6026_format-hard-drive.html, but my PC showed Disk overlay error. 

The iso is 566 MB, you think it 500mb is enough? 

praka123 - 
So geeky! Anyway thanks for pointing it out. I'll refer that later on.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

You can partition it from the Live CD as well.

And will you stop saying 'geeky' to well explained step-by-step procedures? You just say it cause you haven't explored the interfaces as much as you have for Windows. :\


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 20, 2007)

+1 QwertyManiac, its not so geeky after all. Nowadays its so GUI driven


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 20, 2007)

> rahimveron
> yourusername@dataone



Is it necessary @dataone. I think it is not necessary only user name is sufficient. Because I have done that way and it is working.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 20, 2007)

QwertyManiac - 
I might be well explained steps, but IMHO it looked geeky. I
ve not seen anything of that sort (ie typing so many lines of command) as in Windows/OS X. That's why I exclaimed thus.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

Try it out first, you'll get how simple it is to automate things on Linux than Windows.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 20, 2007)

Ashwin, even I suggest you get Xubuntu 6.06. That'll work for sure.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 20, 2007)

*Just my two cents*



1) To install Ubuntu should try this


> Wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users that will bring you into the Linux world with a single click. Wubi allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu Linux as any other application. If you wanted to try Ubuntu, this is for you.



*wubi-installer.org/images/wubi.png


may be you should try this
Wubi - The Easiest Way to Linux

its really easy


2) *Linux alternative of windows software*


> One thing that I noticed Ubuntu really needed was a place for newer users to be able to find out what apps to use. I know when I first started Linux less than a year ago, my biggest questions were "where is the Linux winamp" or "what is the Linux version of _______ program." So the purpose of this thread it to make a conversion chart. This will be a work in progress for a long time, so please chime in with good ideas for conversions. Only open source stuff please, and only the most developed programs in each category so as to not confuse. And nothing that isn't in the main/universe also please. I will also list programs that have Window's or OSX ports since a new user might not have any experiance with OSS).


View LIST


----------



## mehulved (Oct 20, 2007)

If you haven't got around to finalising the distro, I would recommend going with a slackware based distro. Vector Linux would be a much better choice than ubuntu.
Xubuntu maybe much lighter on RAM but still considering it's ubuntu it is still a bit heavy on processors. Not that ubuntu will be unusable or anything. But, vector would do a much better job as it's optimised to run on a lot slower PC's.
For word and stuff don't go for Openoffice, it's too heavy though the later version are getting a bit lighter. For PDF's, if you're just gonna read pdf's then go for lightweigth xpdf.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

package management-where ubuntu is easy.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 20, 2007)

*@drgrudge

* i hav a similar config with 500 MHz speed... 

1.)use distro wat people suggested.... download the respective iso. Dont break ur head too much 

around with any other distro, it will confuse u much more.(as u exclaimed u no nothng)

2.)yes, since ur needs r too basic... go ahead

3)i have an 15' inch too, it supports 1024*768 also, so u can either choose 800*600 or 1024*768....

 no worries.

4)if u hav an ethernet card, then theirs no issue of connectin to net, u can get connected directly 

to net in Live CD too..... 

5)my experience says.... "YES"

*first of all download iso and burn it... run the "Live Cd"  u can easily figure out urself that its 

too easy to run & configure, & its nothing like ur thinking.

Before trying other things, Run Live CD & get urself SATISFIED. 

*


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 20, 2007)

3 things that I wanted to tell you - 
1. 1024*768 worked in the system, but it was so "small" and looked odd. 
2. I forgot to mention about my BIOS. The CMOS battery is dead and so the time/date is not working. When I'm booting my PC after a long time (say 20 days or so), I need to manually goto BIOS and do the changes. Won't there be issues now in case of Linux? 
3. Incase I'm having dual OS - XP and Xubuntu, how do I select the OS I wanna use? 


vish786 - 
Thanks a lot. Got my hope high after reading this.  Amazing man! I'll let you know what happened tomorrow. 


gary4gar - 
Thanks for the list and Wubi. I heard that b4, but gonna try that. D/led that and going thro the guide *www.howtoforge.com/wubi_ubuntu_on_windows. As I'm already d/ling Xubuntu, it won't be required as of now. If I face any issues in installing, then I'll use that.  


mehulved/infra_red_dude - 
I'll give Xubuntu Gusty Gibbon a shot. In case it's not that fast, I'll leech other distro and see it goes abt.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 20, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> 1. 1024*768 worked in the system, but it was so "small" and looked odd.



In the OS, increse the Icon size to 48X48 & font size to 10 points



> 2. I forgot to mention about my BIOS. The CMOS battery is dead and so the time/date is not working.



It costs Rs 20 yaar, buy a new one.



> 3. Incase I'm having dual OS - XP and Xubuntu, how do I select the OS I wanna use?



After u install Linux, u can configure GRUB for dual boot.


vish786 - 
Thanks a lot. Got my hope high after reading this.  Amazing man! I'll let you know what happened tomorrow. 



> I'll give Xubuntu Gusty Gibbon a shot. In case it's not that fast, I'll leech other distro and see it goes abt.



For the tasks u mentioned u want to do on your computer, better try out Zenwalk


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> 3 things that I wanted to tell you -
> 1. 1024*768 worked in the system, but it was so "small" and looked odd.
> 2. I forgot to mention about my BIOS. The CMOS battery is dead and so the time/date is not working. When I'm booting my PC after a long time (say 20 days or so), I need to manually goto BIOS and do the changes. Won't there be issues now in case of Linux?
> 3. Incase I'm having dual OS - XP and Xubuntu, how do I select the OS I wanna use?


1. We'll see what'd be the case post-install of any distro, can't say things right now, the 810 adapter is rather weak 

2. Not a problem. (Might encounter security certificate warnings while browsing though, if the time's not right, but that's not a worry if you set it right each time or let Ubuntu sync.)

3. The menu will appear like this. A selection based menu during boot-up so you can select whatever OS you desire to boot within a counter time frame.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 20, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> The_Devil_Himself-
> So you're asking to format the HDD, before poping in the Xubuntu CD? That is, remove D, E and F and then try installing Xubuntu.
> 
> Also how to format HDD in windows? I reffered to this article *www.ehow.com/how_6026_format-hard-drive.html, but my PC showed Disk overlay error.
> ...


 I was saying that since it is your first time with linux() it will be difficult for you to spot the xp partition while installing linux and besides you will need to format your other 3 partitions to install linux.........So format all 3 non-xp partitions(back up all your imp. data) in XP itself before installing linux......cos then there will be only one partition having data and all other will be free....so easy to recognise.

DUDE I dint ask to format your hard disk i just asked you to *format all 3 non-xp partitions(d:,e:,f: drives)*.Lol and you don't need any article to format drives in XP macboy just right click on the drives and select format.

Swap file\partition is no way related to the size of iso image.Normally a swap file of double your RAM size is recommended....so 500mb is good enough.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 20, 2007)

gx_saurav - 
Not the question of Rs. 20. I can't upgrade it even if I want to. It's unusable now. 
We're spoilt for choices, reg. OSes. Let me first try this one and see. Thanks for the suggestions... 

QwertyManiac - 
Thanks for the screen. Looked good.  

The_Devil_Himself - 
Haha... that's easy. Till tomorrow, 3 PM, I'll leave uTorrent and after that will go to my cousins house to get the CD and do the hardware and OS realted stuffs.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 20, 2007)

^^then take your hd there na.Just install xbuntu there if he\she happens to have a better PC  and use it in your pc.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 20, 2007)

^^
That's what I'm going to do! How else can take the Data out of my HDD?  WD is not working, can't burn CDs and also don't have USB drives. 

I thought we need to install xubuntu in the same hardware, I'm going to use like what we do for windows. How is that possible?  Can you point out some guides as how to install xubuntu in the HDD and then using in the other system than the one we'll be using?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't do that.. Graphic etc settings vary system by system, even architecture etc, will create a lot of issues. Better not try that lest you wish us to help you reconfigure your X system and such again


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 20, 2007)

^^are you sure qwerty?


----------



## vish786 (Oct 21, 2007)

seems like someone is not finding threads for fighting...


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 21, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^^
> That's what I'm going to do! How else can take the Data out of my HDD?  WD is not working, can't burn CDs and also don't have USB drives.
> 
> I thought we need to install xubuntu in the same hardware, I'm going to use like what we do for windows. How is that possible?  Can you point out some guides as how to install xubuntu in the HDD and then using in the other system than the one we'll be using?


thats why i suggested you wubi


----------



## mediator (Oct 21, 2007)

To new windows users fluxbox etc might look like a little uncomfortable/geeky. But its all gold at the end and things will become pretty easy if u forget what windows is and what geekiness means!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 21, 2007)

grugy even on windows you can run black box which is lighter than explorer


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 21, 2007)

mediator - 
This was what I looked forward from people! Someone to tell it's not that difficult to switch, rest assured.  

gary4gar - 
I'm not sure if these small things matter. I've had enough with XP. If I'm not able to install this Xubuntu for any reason, then I'll consider trying that...

Guys, I'm going to do the things now (hopefully I get a blank CD today). Now to connect to internet, Prakash mentions *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59380 whereas rahimveron mentions *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=637420&postcount=13. 

Both are different method. What rahimveron looks easy. What's the difference and what method I'll have to follow?


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 21, 2007)

You go with this
rahimveron mentions *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...0&postcount=13.
This is the simple way.  It is GUI, only clicking "yes". And u  have to  provide the username and PW supplied by the ISP and in the last part click "NO"


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 21, 2007)

+1 skghosh44


----------



## Rahim (Oct 21, 2007)

+1 skghosh44 for backing my solution.
If you had DNS problem like the Modem changing Primary DNS o 192.168.1.1 then there is a solution to fix that too.
The link Prakash gave in post#44 of yours has the solution about editing the /etc/resolve.conf file and entering
	
	



```
nameserver 218.248.240.135
nameserver 218.248.240.208
```
 as these are two DNS number given by Dataone. This is not necessary unless you have problem loading webpages etc all of a sudden.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 21, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Guys, I'm going to do the things now (hopefully I get a blank CD today). Now to connect to internet, Prakash mentions *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59380 whereas rahimveron mentions *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=637420&postcount=13.
> 
> Both are different method. What rahimveron looks easy. What's the difference and what method I'll have to follow?


It'll work out of the box man ..


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=515118&postcount=11
what @rahim said and me posted is the same 
^my solution is basically for dataone bridge mode + enabling *opendns*.
it isnt really a big problem.just u need to answer sudo pppoeconf.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 21, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=515118&postcount=11
> what @rahim said and me posted is the same
> ^my solution is basically for dataone bridge mode + enabling *opendns*.
> it isnt really a big problem.just u need to answer sudo pppoeconf.


you sound too geeky acc to him 
and i sound too much n00b


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

^i am not a geek.a normal Debian user.i found nirvana in Linux back 4 yrs ago after leaving windows xp.neither do i program or knows networking basics.just an average user.  go through my posts and say what is geeky out there?


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 21, 2007)

Guys, we got problems now. 

1. First and foremost, both my optical drives didn't work. One didn't detect and one cound't read CDs. 
2. Thought XP was my fate and was sulking. 
3. Then went to cousin's house and transffered data. 

My cousin got an idea! We tried to try to opn the iso file in his PC. 

1. The idea was trying to use the virtual CD thing. 
2. I already have the ISO downloaded. So we put the iso in deamon tools and mounted it. 
3. Then we opened the contents and we saw wubi installer!
4. Clicked that and this window came:*images.howtoforge.com/images/wubi_ubuntu_on_windows/big/8.jpg without this one: *images.howtoforge.com/images/wubi_ubuntu_on_windows/big/6.jpg
5. Even this step came:
*images.howtoforge.com/images/wubi_ubuntu_on_windows/big/11.png
6. But this didn't happen:
*images.howtoforge.com/images/wubi_ubuntu_on_windows/big/12.png
7. Some i/o errors came. Then we had to abort that thing and automatically when we booted windows, it asked if we can uninstalled Wubi and we did. 

The thing is now, in the bios we the boot device was CD Rom (actually there was none, but for the virtual drive) and not Hard disk. 


Guys, tell us what mistake we did.... or no other way but to download xubuntu  againg from Wubi? 


Thanks for the support, guys. Awesome work!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

guys broadband will work out of box IMO.I have never faced any problem regarding broadband in Linux.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmm... downloaded Daemon tools and tried to mout the iso. Still no luck. 

So right now downloading again with Wubi. The thing is it's downloading the Xubuntu 7.04 and not 7.06/7.10. It's downloading at the rate of 28KB/s right now. So I guess it should take another 7 hours max for this to complete. 


Is it worth leeching 7.04? Can I upgrade from Xubuntu only later on?


----------



## mediator (Oct 21, 2007)

WTH, I think u shud install gutsy (Gnome), it will work slow and then install fluxbox, it will work fast...and then Njoy!


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ 
I couldn't understand what you posted.  I've no other way of installing this other than this Wubi.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

get xubuntu 7.10 torrent.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 21, 2007)

i just dont understand y r u facing so much of trouble in installin ??????????????


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 21, 2007)

Praka123 - 
What's the point? I've done that yesterday itself. No other alternative AFAIK. 

vish786 - 
If you don't know: 
1. My optical drives are not working
2. No USB drive booting options
3. Virtual drive install metho via Daemon tools also failed. Got some error. 

If this is the case, how I'm able to install the OS?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

drgrudge:its cool man 7.04 is as good as 7.10 don't worry.LEt it download and see if it installs or not.

@mediator:Read the full thread man.His PC has no USB,no optical drive,128mb RAM.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself - 
Thanks for the hope. Still I'm not giving up on this PC.  

Can I upgrade to other version "inside" the OS?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

if the iso is somehow in the harddisk:,also if already networked.
*www.foresightlinux.org/forum/topic/1/4/

*www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch25_:_Network-Based_Linux_Installation

GIYF


----------



## vish786 (Oct 21, 2007)

which optical drive do u have ?

arre connect a cd-rom from other comp or ur friends comp... simple method

if ur trying virtual drive method, then use some virtualisation


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

...even better our own forum member got howto on install from hdd-linux iso!
*instantfundas.blogspot.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html


----------



## vish786 (Oct 21, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> The_Devil_Himself -
> Thanks for the hope. Still I'm not giving up on this PC.
> 
> Can I upgrade to other version "inside" the OS?


u can easily install in that pc....

but first install the OS & later we can think about updating man....

shaadi be nahi huyi... aur bachche peda karne ki baat kar raha hai. 





			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ...even better our own forum member got howto on install from hdd-linux iso!
> *instantfundas.blogspot.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html


i too thought of mentioning... but since he's noob, this method will b difficult for him.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 21, 2007)

NucleusKore also posted something like that here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=632614&postcount=33

*instantfundas.blogspot.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
The above method looks easy. Shall I try that out or shall I wait for the Wubi to install the things. I already have leech Xubuntu yesterday itself. 

vish786 - 
I got Samung CD Rom drive and a DVD rom drive. Both are not working. Some 13 months back, before I left to Dubai, there were in top notch condition, but now I'm not sure what had happened. 

Even through it showed this error: (with the optical drive as well the virtual drive)
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/525/69950488tx0.jpg


----------



## vish786 (Oct 21, 2007)

try either of the method for getting ur optical drive work...

_linux method_
boot in any linux OS and insert optical drive... Open Terminal, type dmesg, here u can see something like "sda" or "sdb" or "sdc".... accordingly in terminal type "cfdisk /dev/sdx".... now flash drives partitions can be seen delete all the partitions and make "new" "fat32" single partition... and "write the paritition table" and during confirmation type "yes".

*OR*​ 
_ windows method_
insert ur optical drive & disconnect ur hdds from pc & boot into windows xp bootable cd.... follow the steps till u reach "partitioning", here delete all ur partitions & create new "fat32" partitions


and copy iso image, try again that virtual method for running distro.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 21, 2007)

vish786 - 
Hmm... looks sensible. I'll try that after some time and see how that goes about. 

By the way, I tried to following the tutorial, but the GRUB4DOS folder after extracting showed something different than what was mentioned in the tut. I'm going to let this Wubi install the thing n then try to install and see what happens.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 21, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Is it worth leeching 7.04? Can I upgrade from Xubuntu only later on?



yes you can upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 anytime after installing


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 21, 2007)

Guys, regret to tell that I'm giving up on this. This Wubi also got screwed. Tried a lot and did all I could. Turned out like the fox that couldn't reach the vine plant and gave up thinking it might be sour. 

XP did the job, only that I was not satisfied with the speed. Maybe I'll install Ubuntu along with Tiger/Leopard.  


Thanks a lot for patience and support. Awesome community here!  It was great!!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 21, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Guys, regret to tell that I'm giving up on this. This Wubi also got screwed. Tried a lot and did all I could. Turned out like the fox that couldn't reach the vine plant and gave up thinking it might be sour.
> 
> XP did the job, only that I was not satisfied with the speed. Maybe I'll install Ubuntu along with Tiger/Leopard.
> 
> ...



try blackbox on windows


----------



## vish786 (Oct 22, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Guys, regret to tell that I'm giving up on this. This Wubi also got screwed. Tried a lot and did all I could. Turned out like the fox that couldn't reach the vine plant and gave up thinking it might be sour.
> 
> XP did the job, only that I was not satisfied with the speed. Maybe I'll install Ubuntu along with Tiger/Leopard.
> 
> ...


bro u could have easily installed it, there r tons of different methods of easy installation... anyways happy "window"ing


----------

